# Emma's babies Felix and Oscar



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Emma and Gambit's boys born 5/25/11. almost 5 weeks old in these pics.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

and now for Oscar  
lots more on my site www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh My Heck!!!! They are so cute! I just want to love on them!! Great job mom and dad!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

wow! the word cute is not adequate enough to describe Felix! and Oscar's quills are beautifulll! are you keeping them or selling them? congrats either way!! I can't wait to get home and check out the website so I can see more pics (I'm making this post from my phone, I'm so HHC addicted I have it as the homepage on my iPhones browser  :lol: )


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mizgoldstein said:


> wow! the word cute is not adequate enough to describe Felix! and Oscar's quills are beautifulll! are you keeping them or selling them? congrats either way!! I can't wait to get home and check out the website so I can see more pics (I'm making this post from my phone, I'm so HHC addicted I have it as the homepage on my iPhones browser  :lol: )


 They are both sold and will be renamed by their new owners.  I like naming them to help me keep up with whose who,so much better than saying male 1 and male 2 or green and yellow etc. The idea for Felix and Oscar came from the OLD show The Odd Couple.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Love that last picture of Oscar with his little black nose sticking out! What a cutie. Nice pictures!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

They have such sweet smiley faces!!! OMGGGGG


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!!!  they both are gorgeous!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

awwww the first one of felix looks like he's smiling!!!! Cutest ever!!!! I want Dexter to be tiny again


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both beautiful! You always take such nice pictures! Thanks for sharing with us - even if there's no chance for us to take them home. :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Love em!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

They're so cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I love them!!!


----------

